# Post Hole Pounder



## Farmhound (May 14, 2010)

Who makes a good post hole pounder? I need to replace some wooden fencing. Thanks.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Shaver post drivers are a good pounder.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a Shaver post driver also. Dad bought it when I was a kid. Hate the thoughts of building fence though. LOL


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I made my own. Piece of pipe of the desired diameter, welded a cap on the top, added rebar handles, worked for me. Store bought ones have some lead of something to give them added weight. Problem I have with that is that you have to lift it and let it fall. It's easier for me to lift mine, being lighter, and slam it down....lot less work and essentially free as I had the materials on the farm in the junk pile.

Mark


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Texasmark said:


> I made my own. Piece of pipe of the desired diameter, welded a cap on the top, added rebar handles, worked for me. Store bought ones have some lead of something to give them added weight. Problem I have with that is that you have to lift it and let it fall. It's easier for me to lift mine, being lighter, and slam it down....lot less work and essentially free as I had the materials on the farm in the junk pile.
> 
> Mark


You use it on wood post?


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

blueriver said:


> You use it on wood post?


I have 2, one made from 2" pipe I use for T posts and another from 4" pipe for larger diameter posts. Now ask the next obvious question and I can't answer it: How hard is it to drive a wooden post into the ground? It's been many years since I built it and thinking back, I may not have driven wooden posts with the 4"; maybe just larger diameter metal corner posts. I have a tractor mounted post hole digger and have 6" thru 12" augers which I use on my wooden posts.

Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

How do you pound post holes?









Don't you pound posts?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I use Shaver drivers. They really work well. Around here we take a cheap old tractor and dedicate it to the driver. There are two guys with H Farmalls with them mounted to the front, one fella has one at all times on an MTA Farmall, yet another on a 70 diesel JD, and another with a 3020 JD gas. Dad has his mounted to the front of an old hand start unstyled A JD with aftermarket hydraulics. I keep mine on a 620 JD.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> How do you pound post holes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be kind man. Life is short.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

:


Texasmark said:


> Be kind man. Life is short.


Just jokeing!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Come to Marion Ks and pound some wooden posts... I love entertainment!!!! Ps we got ROCK!!!! Just having fun too


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Iv'e had it where lts been so wet the posts jack back out of the ground from water pressure. Other times they will barely pound because the ground is so dry!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

This hole pounding post is entertaining.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> :
> 
> Just jokeing!


I know it!


----------



## Farmhound (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input. We decided to get the Shaver HD12 pounder and we are happy with it. It pounds a post three feet into the ground in about 30 seconds provided that no rocks are hit. The hookup took a while since the pounder has a nonstandard one inch hydraulic hose return which we reduced down with fittings. I would have appreciated a head's up from the dealer on this before purchase. Now back to pounding.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, I should have mentioned you need a good spot to dump the hydraulic oil back into your system on your tractor.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Shaver HD-10 driver has always done well for us. Had one 3pt set up, neighbor has one mounted on front of 806 IH. Front mtd is the way to go.


----------

